# Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series - Race #8 Results



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thank You* to the *38* racers who made the trip to *Jacksonville, FL* for the final race of the regular season of *My Series* on Saturday, October 11th. *Austin Latham* and his crew did a great job of introducing everyone to an old friend in a new place. *Phoenix Raceway* is the new home of the Olgivie Hillclimb that was formerly at *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* and the track has been resurfaced, braided, and re-set into an excellent race track.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
KXR = Killer X Raceway - Homosassa, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
SCS = Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
PRW = Phoenix Raceway - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL 


*Spec NASCAR - Novice / Amateur Division*
1. Michael Rigsby - PRW - 176
2. Stuart Andrews - PRW - 172
3. Danny Mayer - MMR - 168
4. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 166
5. James "JP" Snyder - PRW - 165
6. Rick Tomlinson - PRW - 165
7. Dan-O Allbritton - None - 161
8. Justin Branton - MMR - 152
9. Skip Armitage - MMR - 136
10. Ashley Thomas - PRW - 100
11. Jacob Austin - MMR - 90


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
1. John "JT" Thompson - PRW - 189
2. William Burnside - None - 180
3. Rollin Isbell - PRW - 175
4. Jason Burnside - None - 174
5. Lewis Burnside - None - 168
6. Greg Walker - TRP - 167
7. Johnny Banks - PRW - 166
8. Henry Burnside - None - 165


*Expert NASCAR*
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 202
2. Mike Bresett - TRP - 198
3. Jerimy Justice - PRW - 184
4. William Burnside - None - 184
5. Terry Tawney - TRB - 182
6. Jason Burnside - None - 181
7. Thomas Burnside - None - 178
8. Rollin Isbell - PRW - 174
9. Kyle Hall - TRP - 172
10. Dan-O Allbritton - None - 165
11. Johnny Banks - PRW - 160


*GTP*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 218
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 217
3. John "JT" Thompson - PRW - 210
4. James "JP" Snyder - PRW - 210
5. Mike Rigsby - PRW - 205
6. Kyle Hall - TRP - 204
7. Johnny Banks - PRW - 199
8. Greg Walker - TRP - 195

*It took 195 laps to make the Main*
9. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 194
10. Mat Boman - TRB - 187
11. Jerimy Justice - PRW - 184
12. Danny Mayer - MMR - 179
13. Dan-O Allbritton - None - 174
14. Rick Smolka - None - 167
15. Craig Brubaker - TRB - 166
16. Chris Smolka - None - 163
17. John Gross - TRB - 154
18. Henry Snyder - PRW - 154
19. Nicole Smolka - None - 146
20. Jeff Gross - TRB - 120
21. Stuart Andrews - PRW - 115
22. Danny Zona - TRP - 107
23. Jacob Austin - MMR - 102
24. Laura Gross - TRB - 99
25. Deena Brubaker - TRB - 60


*Box 12/15*
1. William Burnside - None - 249
2. Adam Crawley - MMR - 246
3. Jason Burnside - None - 238
4. Terry Tawney - TRB - 222
5. Thomas Burnside - None - 220
6. Matt Boman - TRB - 217
7. Johnny Banks - PRW - 194
8. Austin Latham - PRW - 164
9. James "JP" Snyder - PRW - 115
10. Stuart Andrews - PRW - 110
11. Rachel Crawley - MMR - 54


The next race is the *Awards Race* on *Saturday, November 8th* at *Mike Haire's Miracle Mile Raceways.*


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

That was a great turnout for the Races. 
Congratulations to all the Phoenix Raceway Drivers for their great Results.
Wish we could have been there!

CHEERS!
Tom


----------

